# Taunton Audi TTOC Corporate Meet 20/10/2012



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi All, Looking at getting one more meet in for the year. I am in early planning with Taunton Audi for a corporate day offering discounts, a tour around the facility, quiz, prizes, maybe a ride in an R8 and a cruise to Minehead finishing with a meal . Looking at dates we have ADI mid October and TT Kate having a meet late September, so i am planning for Saturday 20th October. Can you let me know your availability for that date.
MEET CONFIRMED. please be at Taunton Audi for 10.30/1100 TA1 2BB. aTTendees for a meal at Minehead please follow the link below find the menu and place your order with them . under TTOC Car Club.
Thanks
Stu
Your Car Will Love It

Minehead Venue http://www.theoldshipaground.co.uk/restaurant.htm 01643-702087

aTTendees
TT_RS
j8keith
paulc1
liffy99
Zebedee
Arctic Fox
Gary R8
TT K8


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Should be ok for that stu


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not going to make that Stu it's the same day as the north v south rolling road day


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

+1 sorry also at the shootout


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Stu,

Have arranged time off in work, so we are defo up for this one! Sounds good!

Lin and Darren


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

We'll be there as well Stu.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Yep, we should be ok for that


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Stu,

I'll ring the pub as requested with our menu choices.

See you on the 20th if not at ADI before.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hiya,

Have rang the pub and placed our order for food, looking forward to the day now!!

Lin and Darren


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

See you all Saturday, have you arranged for fine weather Stu ? just waxed the car and I don't want to get it dirty.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Keith,

Really great to hear you can make it Saturday, also waxed the car today and it rained really heavy! Will need to give it another rub over in the morning!

C u Saturday!

Lin and Darren


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I'd like to say the car is all clean and ready to go, but she's got a week's worth of use on her and I had to work late so you'll have to take us as you find us I'm afraid 

Also, sadly we're going to have to duck out after Taunton and head back to Bristol so won't be able to make Minehead. 

Look forward to seeing everyone at Taunton Audi tomorrow.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

See you there - but the TT will be disguised as a Beemer
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry I can't make it as I've got family things I have to do in Tewksbury so I hope you all have fun , on the plus side I might pop in on the dyno run that gazzer sorting out, but no tt for me going in the family Mazda boo hoo


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Stu, 
Many thanks for really good day out, and Minehead in the sunshine, a consideration for another trip out, must go on the ghost train next time  . Thanks also to Craig at Taunton Audi for showing us around, and that toolbox was something else,  should really be in the showroom. 
Sorry that Lin & Darren were unable to make it, hope they feel better soon.
Great to catch up with everyone hope to see you all in the new year.
Keith.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you to all that attended,Again hope that Darren and Lin feel better soon. Weather was awesome with a nice cruise. Good to see some familiar faces. Thanks to Craig who gave us the opportunity to see how and what was involved in a Audi Workshop. Have a good trip Keith to Singapore and Australia .
See you in the New Year, a Dorset 100 mile cruise will be on offer in March / April to blow out the cobwebs.
Stu


----------

